# sprinkler head in a door frame



## cda (Oct 30, 2009)

Not my picture and do not know anything about the situation:::

http://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad26 ... g_4234.jpg

sorry posted in two places and do not know how to delete


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: fire sprinkler head in door frame

Looks like its serving as a pseudo second means of protecting an opening in a fire wall. I guess if the fire door burns away, the sprinkler will operate.

Or its just another crappy fire protection design. I bet its just a crappy design.


----------



## brudgers (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: sprinkler head in a door frame

Looks like something an inspector insisted upon.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: sprinkler head in a door frame



			
				brudgers said:
			
		

> Looks like something an inspector insisted upon.


Yeah, what if a fire breaks out between the doors when they are closed?


----------



## brudgers (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: sprinkler head in a door frame



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> brudgers said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Looks like something an inspector insisted upon.


Yeah, what if a fire breaks out between the doors when they are closed?  

Everyone knows the trapped child will extinguish it.


----------



## peach (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: sprinkler head in a door frame

Don't know if the head is doing anything or not...

pretty low..  but I don't know that the code is going to prohibit it.. since the door appears to swing in the opposite direction


----------



## JBI (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: sprinkler head in a door frame

I suppose as long as one of the two doors stays open it would be of value. Now if both doors are on magnetics...


----------



## LGreene (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: sprinkler head in a door frame

The photo with the sprinkler head between communicating doors is from a museum project that I was the hardware consultant on.  The doors are taller than the door manufacturers had tested for, and because of their size the self-closing/self-latching requirements were difficult to meet.  The doors also had something applied to the door face so they would match the wall (they're not egress doors).

I wasn't part of the discussion about why they needed sprinkler heads between the doors but they were brought to my attention because of hardware coordination.  I think the request for sprinkler heads had more to do with the fact that the doors weren't actually labeled doors and what if one pair was standing open when the fire occurred...not the concern that there would be a fire in between the doors.

Here's a link to the original location of the photo, as well as a photo of the doors:  http://www.ihatehardware.com/?p=2429

Thanks for your feedback!

- Lori


----------



## JBI (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: sprinkler head in a door frame

OK, so let's say for the sake of arguement that the lady in the doorway, let's call her 'Lori', is 5'6" tall. That'd make the doors dern near 12' tall. BIG doors!

But they probably need to move some large items through them on occasion (it IS a Museum after all). The OP didn't show the arrangement as clearly as the subsequent photos, but I thought that was the intent...

Although those 'between the door fires' can be tough to battle, really tight for the Fire Guys to squeeze in there WITH a 2" line!  :lol:


----------



## cda (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: sprinkler head in a door frame

I did not see the picture of the lady in the door, but if you look at it it appears there is an exit sign that would lead you from the dark side to the lighted side:::

http://www.ihatehardware.com/wp-content ... g_4235.jpg


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: sprinkler head in a door frame

This is in Boston anybody know someone in that area to ask. I would like to know the reasoning behind the sprinkler head in the door jamb or did someone "Fake" this one in to see if somebody would notice.


----------



## LGreene (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: sprinkler head in a door frame

You're right cda - I see the exit sign, but it must be indicating an adjacent exit because there's no way this is being used as an egress door.  Even if you had the key to retract the latchbolt on the lockset, you'd still need a ladder to reach the surface bolts on the other pair.  These doors are opened very rarely - only to move in large pieces of art.  There is an egress door to the right though.  I don't do exit signs but does that sign have a teensy arrow on it?

And mtlogcabin - it's definitely not faked in...there was a reason they did it and I will try to find out from the architect and post back here.

And John - that's not me in the photo, but you have Michelle's height about right.  The doors are around 12' high.


----------



## cda (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: sprinkler head in a door frame

It does appear there is an arrow pointing away from these doors.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: sprinkler head in a door frame

Since the facility has sprinkler protection on both sides of the door assembly MHO is that the sprinkler in the frame is not necessary and I will be curious to learn why it’s there.


----------



## Frank (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: sprinkler head in a door frame

Looks like some kind of a MLF wall situation with double oversize doors likely for occasional equipment exhibit install/removal.

The sprinkler between the doors looks like an attempt to bolster the rating of the doors.

The problem is if the sprinklers work then the doors are not needed and if the sprinklers fail then the head between the doors will not have enough water coming out of it to matter.


----------

